# Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV



## kero81 (3. Januar 2020)

*Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV*

Grüße!
Was habt ihr denn so an Leuchten/Leuchtmitteln bei euch im Wohnzimmer, oder vielleicht auch hinter dem TV?! Ich suche was, um abends nicht ganz im dunklen TV zu schauen. Aber keine RGB Beleuchtung, also nicht wie bei den Phillips Geräten. Ich hab zwar ein paar Leuchten für indirektes Licht, aber die eine steht so das sie im TV zu sehen ist und die andere ist mir fast schon zu hell. 
Ich hab den TV an der Wand hängen, somit müsste es ja schon etwas flaches sein. Welche Lichtfarbe wäre denn zu empfehlen?! Etwas warmes würde das Tv Bild zu kalt erscheinen lassen, habe ich mal gelesen. Habt ihr da erfahrung mit?


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV.*

Hi,
Gibt es einen Grund warum du kein rgb willst?

Habe hinter dem TV-Gerät 2x Phillips Stripes und in den Schränken links und rechts davon - diese haben eine große Glasfront, ebenfalls nochmal stripes.

Hinter mir links und rechts neben der Couch sind 2 standlampen, mit jeweils 2x Phillips Glühbirnen.


Der Vorteil ist einfach, wenn man per PC am TV-Gerät spielt, kann man via Hue Sync den Raum auch damit synchronisieren.


In Games heißt das, auf einer grünen hellen Wiese, wird der ganze Raum grün, unter Wasser wird der Raum blau, bei einer dunklen Szene in einer Höhle Dummen sich die Lichter. YouTube, Netflix usw geht damit auch und es Klappt echt toll.

Intensität lässt sich per pc App oder halt per Handy bequem einrichten.

Wenn du willst kann ich morgen mal ein Video oder Bild davon machen - finde auch auf YouTube kein schönes Video von einem solchen Setup


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV.*

Ich mags einfach nicht bunt.


----------



## BojackHorseman (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV.*

Schaff Dir ne Frau an und lass sie das Wohnzimmer mit ein paar Kerzen dekorieren.

Doofe Frage, echt. Gibt diverse Firmen, die Ambilight nachahmen, aber die kannst Du alle vergessen.


----------



## JackA (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV.*

Wenn Beleuchtung, dann würde Ich warmweiß nehmen.
Wenn der TV nur von einem HTPC gefüttert wird, dann kannst du auch selbst ein Ambilight hinbasteln.
Eine Überlegung wäre auch eine USB-LED-Lampe, die du direkt an den USB Anschluss vom TV steckst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV.*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich suche was, um abends nicht ganz im dunklen TV zu schauen.
> Welche Lichtfarbe wäre denn zu empfehlen?



Die Lichtfarbe ist gut wenn sie dir persönlich gefällt. Abseits von rein biologischem "blaues Licht ist schlecht für den Schlaf und abends eher zu meiden" ist das einfach subjektiv was dir zusagt.
Wenn du dir die Lichtfarbe genau aussuchen willst kommste aber kaum an RGB vorbei. Man muss damit ja keine Disco machen, hat aber zumindest die Option die Farbe (und Helligkeit) individuell anzupassen.

Also wenns was besseres sein soll kannste mit Nanoleaf wirklich viel machen. Völlig frei in Form, Farbe, Helligkeit usw. - und für das gebotene eigentlich gar nicht wirklich teuer. Klar das ist ne ziemliche fancy Version aber wenns dir gefällt.


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV.*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Schaff Dir ne Frau an und lass sie das Wohnzimmer mit ein paar Kerzen dekorieren.
> 
> Doofe Frage, echt. Gibt diverse Firmen, die Ambilight nachahmen, aber die kannst Du alle vergessen.



Doofe Antwort, echt. 

Danke für die Antworten. Ich meine kein Ambilight, nur eine einfache und  einfarbige Beleuchtung hinter dem TV. Nanoleafs wären rausgeworfenes  Geld, die würde man ja garnicht sehen und ich glaube die wären auch zu  groß weil hinter dem TV ja die Halterung an der Wand ist. USB Leuchte wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht hell genug, um großflächig auszulechten.


----------



## ryzen1 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV.*

Ich habe am TV 3 Philips Hue Ambiance Play installiert. Auch wenn sie verschiedene Farben können, musst du diese ja nicht nutzen.
Könnte dann eben so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV.*

Sieht auf jedn Fall super aus, bis auf die Farbe. Aber das is ja Geschmackssache. Nur bisschen teuer finde ich. Du hast die wahrscheinlich links, rechts und oben montiert?!


----------



## ryzen1 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV.*



kero81 schrieb:


> Sieht auf jedn Fall super aus, bis auf die Farbe. Aber das is ja Geschmackssache. Nur bisschen teuer finde ich. Du hast die wahrscheinlich links, rechts und oben montiert?!



Genau, eines liegt links, das andere rechts auf dem TV Board und eines direkt am TV, so dass die Beleuchtung recht zusammenhängend aussieht.
Ja das Philips Hue Gedöns ist recht teuer, funktioniert aber in seinem Ökosystem recht gut zusammen. Habe meistens ein leichtes, weiß-blaues Hintergrundlicht hinter dem Fernseher.

Helligkeit, Farbe usw kannst du relativ schnell und einfach per App oder Home Assistant steuern. 
Somit könntest du auch je nach Stimmung oder Film die Farbe anpassen.
Für einen romantischen Film würde wohl ein warmes weiß passen 

In der Hue App könntest du auch, falls du überlegst mehr im Raum mit Hue auszustatten, komplette Scenes erstellen/einstellen um den Raum demnach auszuleuchten.
Wenn man das nutzt, ist das schon ganz cool.


----------



## JackA (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV.*

Sunnest LED Strip 2M TV LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung USB led strips (4X50cm) RGB LED Streifen Lichtband Fernseher Beleuchtung mit 24-Key Fernbedienung LED Backlight fuer HDTV, PC-Monitor, Spiegel usw.: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
günstiger wirds nimma.


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV*

Ich hab hier schon so einen LED Strip, hatte den in der alten Wohnung am Schreibtisch. Den hatte ich jetzt in der neuen Wohnung mal hinter der Couch und wenn ich den TV mit seiner FB eingeschaltet habe, wurde der LED Strip immer auf Rot gestellt. Das is z.b. mit ein Grund warum ich sowas nicht mehr nutzen möchte. Aber ich dank dir trotzdem für den Link Jack!


----------



## ryzen1 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier schon so einen LED Strip, hatte den in der alten Wohnung am Schreibtisch. Den hatte ich jetzt in der neuen Wohnung mal hinter der Couch und wenn ich den TV mit seiner FB eingeschaltet habe, wurde der LED Strip immer auf Rot gestellt. Das is z.b. mit ein Grund warum ich sowas nicht mehr nutzen möchte. Aber ich dank dir trotzdem für den Link Jack!



Das würde dir mit den Hue Strips nicht passieren


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV*

Ich hab heute mal meinen LED Strip hinter dem TV befestigt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ganz gefällt mir das nicht. Habe den Stripe zwar nur mal provisorisch befestigt, aber die Ausleuchtung bekomme ich wohl nicht viel besser hin. Das Problem ist die Dachschräge, da ist es deutlich heller. Denke das wäre mit dem Phillips Zeug auch nicht besser, oder was meint ihr?!


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal meinen LED Strip hinter dem TV befestigt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde sich schon was machen lassen mit den stripse. 
Brauchst halt 2x.

1x links unten am TV mit höherer Helligkeit und 1x rechts oben am TV mit niedrig er Helligkeit damit die schräge nicht so stark beleuchtet wird. 


Generell aber ist das halt ne ungünstige Stelle mit der schräge. 
Da wirst nicht viel mehr machen können..... Wenn du ne Lichtquelle hinter dem TV installierst, wird die immer da oben die schräge ungeleichmaessig anleuchten.


----------



## kero81 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV*

Ja, das stimmt. Ich werde mal noch eine Leuchte zentral hinter dem TV anbringen und gucken ob das vielleicht besser aussieht. Ein kleines LED Leuchtmittel mit 2W oder so... Ich berichte!
Ich kann den TV leider nur da montieren, oder an der gegenüberliegenden Wand, aber die ist identisch.


----------



## Venom89 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV*



kero81 schrieb:


> So ganz gefällt mir das nicht. *Habe den Stripe zwar nur mal provisorisch befestigt, aber die Ausleuchtung bekomme ich wohl nicht viel besser hin*. Das Problem ist die Dachschräge, da ist es deutlich heller. Denke das wäre mit dem Phillips Zeug auch nicht besser, oder was meint ihr?!



Das liegt wohl eher an deinem Provisorium .
Wie hast du den denn nun befestigt?
Wenn du den etwas weiter innen und direkt nach hinten abstrahlen lässt, bekommst du auch mit der Schräge keine Probleme. 
Lg


----------



## kero81 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV*

Moin Venom o7,
ich hatte den Stripe quasi um die Halterungen gehangen, an die man den TV hängt. Abstrahlend nach außen. Also schon recht zentral. Ich versuche das nochmal so wie Du das vorgeschlagen hast. 

Quasi so:


----------



## kero81 (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV*

Ich hab heute nochmal was probiert. Zwar nicht mit dem Stripe, sondern einer LED-Leuchte wie man sie von den Hängeschränken aus der Küche kennt. Was meint ihr so?  Ich tendiere zur linken Version...


----------



## CL90 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV*

Hallo die Herren!

darf ich hier in diesem passendem Thread auch eins zwei fragen stellen?
Die Headline trifft es nämlich ziemlich gut 

Hue scheint ja das Maß der Dinge zu sein. Ich würde gern irgendeinen, alten TV mit ambilight ausstatten. 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe (youtube + google) dann kann ich für den gewünschten Effekt entweder:
- Hue Bridge -> an einem PC oder Mac anschließen
- Quelle wie AppleTV -> (HDMI) Hue Sync Box -> TV
Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? Denn im Wohnzimmer steht bis auf dem AppleTV kein Computer. Und sowohl die Hue Sync box als auch ein kleiner PC kosten > 200€

Gruß
Chris


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Beleuchtung Wohnzimmer bzw. Licht für hinter dem TV*



CL90 schrieb:


> Hallo die Herren!
> 
> darf ich hier in diesem passendem Thread auch eins zwei fragen stellen?
> Die Headline trifft es nämlich ziemlich gut
> ...



Hue sync app auf dem PC installieren. 
Dann wird aber nur der PC Inhalt mit "ambilight" versehen


----------

